# New cyclist, concerned about lycra



## ManxJason (5 Jun 2014)

Hello all, first post here as a complete newbie to the cycling world.

After having my arms twisted by a few people at work, I'm collecting my first ever road bike on Sunday. It's a Trek 1.2, shimano groupset, new wheels etc.

My colleague has given me some Lycra to try. It includes a rather expensive bib-shorts and jersey. I'm quite comfortable with the shorts as I have a decent bum and solid legs. The jersey however, I feel a little self-conscious about. I've got a bit of a belly on me you see. 5ft 11 and weighing 15.5st.

The jersey is a bit of a hugger, and when i say a bit, i mean skin tight. I mean it fits, but it moulds itself to every bit of myself.

My missus had a laugh at first but reassures me I look alright.

Is there anyone else out there who can reassure me than the lycra jersey should be absolutely skin tight??? Or should I just buy a looser fitting one for now on the cheap, until i've lost a few pounds?

I'd supply a photo if that really helps, but not if it's purely to take the mickey!

cheers
Jason


----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Jun 2014)

@ManxJason first off and you look fine, I will be doing the W.N.B.R. in York in a fortnight and I can assure you there will be people larger than you doing it, so putting on a bit of Lyrca should be a none issue really, I see many cyclists of the larger size wearing Lycra and they all look fine to me, but then I ride a Viking so what do I know


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2014)

Keep the photo, get cycling and then post it up as the ''after'' half of a before and after one.


----------



## redcard (5 Jun 2014)

Even Brad has a bit of a belly sometimes. Granted, yours might be 3-4 times the size, but that just means you'll lose yours quicker than he can lose his.


----------



## Jebb (5 Jun 2014)

A pic would help, it might look ok but if not a loose fitting bike top will work just as good,no point wearing something you look daft in.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2014)

Forget a pic.
No one cares what you look like when you are cycling. Wear what you want.


----------



## winjim (5 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Forget a pic.
> No one cares what you look like when you are cycling. Wear what you want.


This. Everybody* looks like a twonk in cycling gear but who cares?

*Except Pat who looks gorgeous.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Jun 2014)

winjim said:


> This. Everybody looks like a twonk in cycling gear but who cares?


Not me, I look beautiful always 
Op, wear what you like, but most important, wear what's comfortable on the bike _for you_


----------



## yello (6 Jun 2014)

Don't wear the shirt if it makes you feel uncomfortable. No rules that say you have to. Just wear a t-shirt/sports shirt whatever. 

Tbh, it does sound as though it could be too small/tight anyway. Personally, I don't wear skin tight shirts not out of self consciousness but simply because I prefer a looser fit


----------



## MikeG (6 Jun 2014)

Keep the shirt, but in the cupboard. Get your diet sorted out, and get your mileage up on the bike, and the shirt will be a physical measure of your weight-loss achievements. You can easily lose 2 stone in 2 months, and then keep it off, and then you won't be self-conscious in lycra.


----------



## vickster (6 Jun 2014)

MikeG said:


> You can easily lose 2 stone in 2 months


 You may be able to, some of us aren't that lucky!


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Jun 2014)

Wear what you like. Having reasonably form fitting stuff works better than not at speed, but I ride in baggies and a t-shirt if I feel like it (or I have something else to do during the ride).

The curse of hobbies and pastimes is that someone is always willing to say, however much you're harmlessly enjoying yourself, that you're doing it all wrong. Sod 'em.


----------



## burndust (6 Jun 2014)

i'm the same lean almost everywhere else except the old belly, but tbh i dont give a f**k and neither should you, be content that your out there doing something, i've never had anyone say anything to me cyclist/non cyclist


----------



## Leaway2 (6 Jun 2014)

Never mind a picture of you, we want a picture of the bike .

As for the Lycra, if your not comfortable with the look, don't wear it.

Andy (fat knacker in Lyrca).


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jun 2014)

People today are so wrapped up in themselves to notice anybody else these day just do your own thing


----------



## Coggy (6 Jun 2014)

ManxJason said:


> My missus had a laugh at first but reassures me I look alright.




LOL !

My missus did that when I bought a wet suit for scuba diving. She said I looked like "The only gay in the village" !


----------



## GentlyBenevolent (6 Jun 2014)

If it bothers you that much just wear a poly / synthetic sports top. The reason for having something close-fitting is that it doesn't flap around when you're moving / in the wind. Cycling tops will have pockets on the back, and are slightly longer at the back to compensate for you being bent forward.

Really though, forget about what you look like. As soon as your bum gets on the saddle look outwards and enjoy the view rather than looking inwards for faults you don't have.


----------



## winjim (6 Jun 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Not me, I look beautiful always
> Op, wear what you like, but most important, wear what's comfortable on the bike _for you_


Sorry Pat, you are correct. I have amended my post accordingly.


----------



## Steady (6 Jun 2014)

I always thought I would be self concious.. and I am before I start but when I actually am cycling I couldn't really care less, I fortunately can't see what I look like and it's motivation to cycle faster so I can't hear if anybody shouts anything! But then.. Most _normal _people really aren't going to give you that kind of thought, and those that are looking are probably like me who think _"Oh he's got a bit of belly, that's okay means I can wear lycra too!"_

As long as it doesn't feel too tight as in restrictive then it's okay functional wise, self-concious wise I think these jerseys are all _skin tight/hugging _by design and will show off a few rolls if they're (temporarily!) there. 

Comfort wise I don't regret getting a jersey, it feels great and much better than t - shirt and that's what gets me to put it on. I find it rides up a little but I just don't notice, so if it doesn't feel comfortable after a ride? Get a bigger size.


----------



## TigerT (6 Jun 2014)

+1 to what everyone else is saying. I've got a bit of a belly, but I care far more about comfort than what I look like. I'm never going to look great on (or off) a bike regardless of gear!

Just be comfortable and enjoy your new bike.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Jun 2014)

I think I need to do some press ups, feel a bit like this sometimes



But what the heck - wear what you feel most comfortable in - proper cycling tops are a lot more comfortable and flap about in the wind less.


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Jun 2014)

ManxJason said:


> Hello all, first post here as a complete newbie to the cycling world.
> 
> After having my arms twisted by a few people at work, I'm collecting my first ever road bike on Sunday. It's a Trek 1.2, shimano groupset, new wheels etc.
> 
> ...



Put it this way, you won't be the fattest bloke out there in spandex on a Sunday, not by a long chalk.

(I don't believe a lycra top makes any real difference at your sort of level anyway. Ride in what makes you happy!


----------



## ushills (6 Jun 2014)

Try walking around the house with just the bibs on for a while, get all the comments out of the way then don the top. You will feel much less self-conscious!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jun 2014)

Nothing wrong with a good Aerobelly ....


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Jun 2014)

Most of my cycling tops are the next size up from what I should have but I prefer a looser fit . No belly to hide , its just what I prefer . I sometimes take the road bike out in MTB shorts if I don't fancy getting lycrad up .
I'm just a crazy cat


----------



## Bryony (6 Jun 2014)

I have a belly but I still wear lycra! I don't care what people think its what I feel most comfortable in when I'm on the bike. All I can say is just wear what feels comfortable, if you feel self-conscious then put the jersey away for a bit then try it again when you've lost a bit of weight, or just cycle faster so no-one can notice what you're wearing!!


----------



## Big Nick (6 Jun 2014)

I had similar concerns and am a similar size as you

Just wear it as I do, you're on the bike most of the time anyway!!


----------



## Davos87 (6 Jun 2014)

You have been given plenty of sound advice on this thread......make sure you take it!
The benefits to your health and general well being from enjoying being out on your new bike will far outweigh any perceived fashion faux pas,
Get out there, pedal and good luck


----------



## JasonHolder (6 Jun 2014)

Tight as possible for me personally. But I do have an ego that leans toward un-achievable Pro-ness

Rain jacket is so tight I STRUGGLE to get my hands through the sleeves. And when I do-they stay through.


----------



## redcard (6 Jun 2014)

I really admire people who can wear what they want because it feels most comfortable. Some people are either at peace with their bodies, or have a complete lack of self-awareness. Either way, good on you!


----------



## simon.r (6 Jun 2014)

Embrace the Lycra. It is your friend.


----------



## Bryony (7 Jun 2014)

simon.r said:


> Embrace the Lycra. It is your friend.


Lycra is definitely my friend (even though it doesn't look like it when I'm wearing it!) when ever I've gone out on the bike in anything other than Lycra I get chaffing! So I don't care if I look like the Michelin Man (well woman!) I wear it!!


----------



## PaddyMcc (7 Jun 2014)

I am now a total convert and wear the bib shorts around the house to achieve that casual "Mexican wrestler" look


----------



## guitarpete247 (7 Jun 2014)

I bought my first pair of Lycra shorts when I was in my mid 20's but was too vain to wear them every time I went out. Now I'm more rotund and late 50's I don't care. When you get to a certain age people notice you less.


----------



## LSAF2011 (8 Jun 2014)

Hey might be the hippy in me but wearing lycra is like being one with nature, lol
Seriously though, for some odd reason, science and stuff, it works you'll get hot and sweaty, and then dry remarkably quick.
I'd say just wear it, you'll like it and it'll become part of you


----------



## shouldbeinbed (8 Jun 2014)

wear what you like and get used to comments, 99.99% will be because you're on a bike regardless of what you've got on


----------



## Peteaud (8 Jun 2014)

I do prefere a looser fitting top but i still look pregnant in it, then again i don,t care, it's comfort that counts.


----------



## MattMM (8 Jun 2014)

I was fortunate enough to start in December, so could hide under a couple of layers until I lost some weight. Now can get away with a close-fitting Lycra top and doesn't look too bad. I prefer the tight fitting cycling top for avoidance of flapping about in wind, plus the back pockets are essential for phone, food and waterproof shell jacket.


----------



## bpsmith (15 Jun 2014)

I am new to cycling in the past year and could not bring myself to wear lycra. I wasn't particularly big to start with, but not the most confident, so tried wearing a pair of normal shorts and a football shirt. Worked ok for a few miles, then soon noticed the need for some padding! On that basis, I looked for MTB shorts or padded boxers, but nothing really suited, so grabbed a pair of bib shorts. Then I thought if I am wearing the shorts then might as well grab a jersey too. So pleased that I did now and it doesn't bother me in the slightest anymore tbh. Have since lost close to a stone and bought the next size down as prefer the fitted feel than a baggy shirt flapping around. The funny thing is, I look like I have the same sized belly as before, with the smaller sized jersey showing it off the same compared to a larger size with larger belly. The point being made, is that we all have a belly in tightly fitting gear, but the reality is that nobody gives a damn when you're out enjoying yourself!

Go with what you feel happy with, but why not go for a couple of test runs wearing what you have been given first. What have you got to lose?


----------



## nappadang (15 Jun 2014)

Once you're 200yds from your front door, nobody knows you and tbh, people don't have time to really take in what you're wearing as you pass by (even at my snail pace). If I'm comfortable inflicting my lycra clad self on the world, you have nothing to worry about, trust me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jun 2014)

nappadang said:


> *Once you're 200yds from your front door,* nobody knows you and tbh, people don't have time to really take in what you're wearing as you pass by (even at my snail pace). If I'm comfortable inflicting my lycra clad self on the world, you have nothing to worry about, trust me.


This depends on a few factors , like how many people you know and where you live, but people don't care what you wear, and if they do its their problem not yours.


----------



## roadrash (15 Jun 2014)

if i had a pound for every time ive said this.......

wear what you like and like what you wear


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Jun 2014)

Ride to a really busy cake stop in your Lycra, then ask all the cyclists this question-

Do you give a sh1t about how I look?

The response will be 100% "no" 

*unless you're wearing full Sky team kit......


----------



## bpsmith (15 Jun 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> Ride to a really busy cake stop in your Lycra, then ask all the cyclists this question-
> 
> Do you give a **** about how I look?
> 
> ...



I have shied away from current team cycle wear, but my wife bought me the Light Blue Sky team kit for Fathers Day, and tbh I don't even care about that these days. I am chuffed with the sentiment and would never complain about a gift, full stop. If somebody wants to judge over that, then the same logic applies IMHO.

This post completely contradicts itself.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Jun 2014)

I look like a mismatched tramp, I've no room to talk!


----------



## User6179 (15 Jun 2014)

bpsmith said:


> I have shred away from current team cycle wear, but my wife bought me the Light Blue Sky team kit for Fathers Day, and tbh I don't even care about that these days. I am chuffed with the sentiment and would never complain about a gift, full stop. If somebody wants to judge over that, then the same logic applies IMHO.
> 
> This post completely contradicts itself.



I am judging you
Team kit is for the team!


----------



## bpsmith (15 Jun 2014)

I used to agree, and probably wouldn't have purchased myself, but judging someone without knowing the context around their choice of clothing is rather shallow.

I don't class myself anywhere close to the Sky Team, that's just ridiculous, but I am wearing the kit as a love the gesture that my Wife and Son made.

Judge away, I can live with that.


----------



## bpsmith (15 Jun 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> I look like a mismatched tramp, I've no room to talk!


No offence meant.


----------



## User6179 (15 Jun 2014)

bpsmith said:


> I used to agree, and probably wouldn't have purchased myself, but judging someone without knowing the context around their choice of clothing is rather shallow.
> 
> I don't class myself anywhere close to the Sky Team, that's just ridiculous, but I am wearing the kit as a love the gesture that my Wife and Son made.
> 
> Judge away, I can live with that.



Wear what you want , am no the fashion polis


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jun 2014)

Just wear what the heck you want. You can dress up like a pro racer in full lycra, team kit or otherwise. You can wear MTB gear. You can wear some tracky bottoms and a gym top. You can wear hiking gear. 

Just ride your bike. And enjoy it.


----------



## alans (15 Jun 2014)

The first time I tried on a Black XXXL Assos jacket I looked like a whale in a condom.
This would not have prevented me from buying it.It simply wasn't big enough & the shop had no larger size in stock.

So don't fret about what you look like.Just be sure to wear whatever you are comfortable in


----------



## Kins (15 Jun 2014)

Couldn't give a toss these days. When I started riding a year back I wouldn't have been seen dead in lycra. Now, as long as it fit I couldn't care less.


----------



## bpsmith (15 Jun 2014)

alans said:


> The first time I tried on a Black XXXL Assos jacket I looked like a whale in a condom.
> This would not have prevented me from buying it.It simply wasn't big enough & the shop had no larger size in stock.
> 
> So don't fret about what you look like.Just be sure to wear whatever you are comfortable in



The sizing on kit is just plain ridiculous tbh. It's enough to put anyone off on its own.


----------



## sazzaa (15 Jun 2014)

I stopped caring what I looked like on a bike after about a month of cycling to work! Now I throw on whatever is on the "sportswear" shelf in my cupboard, and a yellow zip up waistcoat on top with black marks all round the waist because that's where my hiplock goes...


----------



## User6179 (15 Jun 2014)

sazzaa said:


> I stopped caring what I looked like on a bike after about a month of cycling to work! Now I throw on whatever is on the "sportswear" shelf in my cupboard, and a yellow zip up waistcoat on top with black marks all round the waist because that's where my hiplock goes...



Thought it was just me who had a sportswear shelf


----------



## sazzaa (15 Jun 2014)

Eddy said:


> Thought it was just me who had a sportswear shelf



I'm thinking about sportswear boxes instead of a shelf, as everything just slides off as soon as you move one thing. Super annoying!


----------



## PaddyMcc (15 Jun 2014)

Long live Lycra!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Jun 2014)

sazzaa said:


> I'm thinking about sportswear boxes instead of a shelf, as everything just slides off as soon as you move one thing. Super annoying!


Put the slippery lot in a large travel bag in the wardrobe


----------



## User6179 (15 Jun 2014)

sazzaa said:


> I'm thinking about sportswear boxes instead of a shelf, as everything just slides off as soon as you move one thing. Super annoying!



I have two big sportswear boxes as well , they plastic ones fae Argos but tends to be stuff I don't wear much ends up in em


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Jun 2014)

Eddy said:


> I have two big sportswear boxes as well , they plastic ones fae Argos but tends to be stuff I don't wear much ends up in em


I put the summer stuff at the top, the winter stuff at the bottom, and viceversa according to the season.
Summer stuff is at the bottom of the pile for most of the year


----------



## User6179 (15 Jun 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I put the summer stuff at the top, the winter stuff at the bottom, and viceversa according to the season.
> Summer stuff is at the bottom of the pile for most of the year



Aye the joys of living in Scotland , 2 tops and a pair of bibs and the rest winter gear


----------



## sazzaa (15 Jun 2014)

Eddy said:


> Aye the joys of living in Scotland , 2 tops and a pair of bibs and the rest winter gear


I must be a freak, I have mostly summer stuff! Double figures is too warm for me, ha.


----------



## User6179 (15 Jun 2014)

sazzaa said:


> I must be a freak, I have mostly summer stuff! Double figures is too warm for me, ha.



Aye yer hardy quines up your way


----------



## sazzaa (15 Jun 2014)

Eddy said:


> Aye yer hardy quines up your way



Most of the men are still wearing their winter jackets though, in 17/18 degrees? I'd be cycling in my underwear if I thought I could get away with it!


----------



## User6179 (15 Jun 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Most of the men are still wearing their winter jackets though, in 17/18 degrees? I'd be cycling in my underwear if I thought I could get away with it!



Canny see anybody stopping you


----------



## up hill struggle (17 Jun 2014)

alans said:


> The first time I tried on a Black XXXL Assos jacket I looked like a whale in a condom.


 
i near pi55ed myself laughing when i read that


----------



## bigmig (17 Jun 2014)

I carry a bit (actually a lot) of extra timber. First off I though no way am i squeezing my frame into lycra. However after going out for my first rides in a pair of tracksuit bottoms and a t-shirt I soon chnaged my mind and thought who cares what anyone else thinks, at least I am trying to exercise and do something about it !!!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Most of the men are still wearing their winter jackets though, in 17/18 degrees? I'd be cycling in my underwear if I thought I could get away with it!


 I thought that underwear was against teh roolz.


----------



## DWiggy (18 Jun 2014)

When your on your bike no one will notice and even if they did your be gone and forgotten within seconds....unlike the some of the girls around here, size 18 walking about in belly top and leggings!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Most of the men are still wearing their winter jackets though, in 17/18 degrees? I'd be cycling in my underwear if I thought I could get away with it!


There might be a W.N.B.R near by.


----------



## sazzaa (18 Jun 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> There might be a W.N.B.R near by.


 
?


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Jun 2014)

sazzaa said:


> ?


At a guess, World Naked Bike Ride? Either that, or a pre-nationalisation railway.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> At a guess, World Naked Bike Ride? Either that, or a *pre-nationalisation railway*.



@sazzaa what John said. I guess I should have quoted your post as well, might have made more sense.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Jun 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> Ride to a really busy cake stop in your Lycra, then ask all the cyclists this question-
> 
> Do you give a **** about how I look?
> 
> The response will be 100% "no"


Alternatively, go to the cake stop and look at the cyclists, then ask yourself "do they give a **** about how they look?"

Answer will be pretty close to the same as above.


----------



## up hill struggle (18 Jun 2014)

1st 2 times i went out i wore track bottoms, thought they would be good enough for riding since they were nice & light, big mistake.

by the time i got off the bike they were really uncomfortable, far to warm to wear & rubbed my legs.

since then ive wore loose fitting knee length shorts, in 5'9" & just over 17st ive never liked the way i looked & only ever wore shorts for running about the house as i have a few massive big scares on my left knee from where it was put back together a few years back & don't like them to be seen by anybody but everytime i go out now in coming round more & more to the lycra idea as it just looks like it would be alot more comfortable & since ive raised my seat again even the shorts are rubbing on my upper leg and have at times squished the bits no fella wants to have squished (that being said i know there's fellas out there that pay goo money for that kind off treatment but each to there own)

i think im past the, im not wearing that. More at the, that looks comfortable i want some of that stage.


----------



## Kins (18 Jun 2014)

up hill struggle said:


> 1st 2 times i went out i wore track bottoms, thought they would be good enough for riding since they were nice & light, big mistake.
> 
> by the time i got off the bike they were really uncomfortable, far to warm to wear & rubbed my legs.
> 
> ...



You can always wear Lycra shorts and then shorts over the top. I prefer Bib shorts myself for my road bike but I have shorts i wear on my mountain bike and baggies over the top.


----------



## up hill struggle (18 Jun 2014)

of coarse if anybody outside of the biking circle hears that i fancy abit of lycra i will certainly denie it


----------



## Donger (18 Jun 2014)

Don't worry about it. When on the bike nobody will notice. When off it, _*nobody*_ looks good in lycra - well, _men_ anyway. (Sorry Sir Brad, not even you). People who don't cycle will always take the p*** whatever size you are. Anyone who has ever tried walking into a pub in even the best fitting lycra kit will testify to that. Just shrug it off and get on with it. Just don't go in your local wearing it!

I have always found a proper cycle road shirt to be one of the most useful bits of kit for carrying your keys, mobile, camera, maps, wallet, drinks etc in the rear pockets where you can easily reach them.Every time I go out for a ride wearing anything else, I regret it immediately.


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Jun 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Alternatively, go to the cake stop and look at the cyclists, then ask yourself "do they give a **** about how they look?"
> 
> Answer will be pretty close to the same as above.


Alter-alternatively, go to a cake stop and ask yourself, "Why am I looking at all these people? THERE'S CAKE HERE."


----------



## bpsmith (18 Jun 2014)

Look at the clothing people wear for other sports. Do they think twice about it? Do they wear other sports clothing for fear of being seen?

Check out some of your local amateur golfers, swimmers, surfers even. Nobody cares, so why should we?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jun 2014)

As Isabella (aged 3 3/4) said to me on Sunday: ''I like your shorts, Granddad.''


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Jun 2014)

Donger said:


> Don't worry ab. out it. When on the bike nobody will notice. When off it, _*nobody*_ looks good in lycra - well, _men_ anyway. (Sorry Sir Brad, not even you). People who don't cycle will always take the p*** whatever size you are. Anyone who has ever tried walking into a pub in even the best fitting lycra kit will testify to that. Just shrug it off and get on with it. Just don't go in your local wearing it!


I disagree. IMO the worst look is baggy cargo shorts, trainers and football top, esp on the 'larger' figure.


----------



## Razzle (18 Jun 2014)

I read this as I was concerned about wearing my slightly tight cycling top (not as tight as it was 2 months ago  ) and thought f**k it, its awesome, somewhere to put phone and all the little bits that would be in my baggies pockets - i'm converted.


----------



## Donger (18 Jun 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> I disagree. IMO the worst look is baggy cargo shorts, trainers and football top, esp on the 'larger' figure.


 Oh cr@p, that's my whole wardrobe rubbished now. I'm no Gok Wan, but I did think my baggy shorts looked rather good on me.


----------



## Cold (18 Jun 2014)

When I wear my cycling stuff my wife says I look like a c*ck and my 7 year old says I look gay even though he doesn't know what gay means personally I think I look good.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2014)

Donger said:


> Oh cr@p, that's my whole wardrobe rubbished now. I'm no Gok Wan, but I did think my baggy shorts looked rather good on me.


 bugger. Me too. Oh well, no one will care what you look like, except - that is - for @youngoldbloke so we just have to avoid him


----------



## robotron (22 Jun 2014)

After a year of road bike riding and wearing baggy MTB shorts over padded undershorts, I've finally got some bib shorts that will be getting their world premier this week.
I hope that the local dogs don't mistake my legs for bones and chase me down the street but it's time to embrace my lycra side.. Sharp tan lines here we come!

Main thing I'm really hoping for is that they'll give me a boost in my average MPH as I try to ride faster so no-one sees me..


----------



## bpsmith (25 Jun 2014)

Sharp tan lines without a doubt! Did a charity ride on Sunday and I now have some mighty Keith Lemon's!

Never had it on thighs before, which is interesting, but my favourite is the arms where tan starts at wrist and stops at mid bicep. Having paler hands than arms is amazing!


----------



## Enis Baysal (28 Jun 2014)

ManxJason said:


> Hello all, first post here as a complete newbie to the cycling world.
> 
> After having my arms twisted by a few people at work, I'm collecting my first ever road bike on Sunday. It's a Trek 1.2, shimano groupset, new wheels etc.
> 
> ...


Mate all I can say is ultimately, if you do not feel comfortable in it, then do not wear it. If you are self concious then good,use it to your advantage and set targets for yourself? It will only benefit you my friend. After you go to a few gatherings with a few cyclists about the friendly community im sure will convince you that no one judges you. They all enjoy biking and that is the common interest. No one will judge you sir believe me.


----------



## beardy01 (28 Jun 2014)

Who cares self conciousness will soon disappear when your gasping for air and sweating like a pig...... then you will be self concious about that .... oh its a vicious circle/cycle☺☺


----------



## screenman (28 Jun 2014)

I go to the pub on the bike dressed in Lycra at times, never had a comment yet. I think a lot of you may be worrying about something that may not happen, when was the last time you thought or said somebody looks odd in the clothes they have on.


----------



## confusedcyclist (28 Jun 2014)

Good point screenman, where I would dare say something like this to my SO, family and friends, I wouldn't risk a bar fight with a total stranger 

Having been a runner for the past couple of years I've acquired lots of high viz and technical fabric shirts and shorts and so far they have served me well, admittedly I look like a weekend rider (and technically still am) but they will keep me going until I'm ready to commit to some serious mileage.


----------



## Oaklegs (30 Jun 2014)

When I started riding 60 years ago we only had woolen garments and they often had pockets at the front as well as the rear so it was hard to separate the guys from the dolls. Wearing lycra is cool and don't worry about what others think just do it for you. However, take a tip from one who knows, do not wear red shorts as one can usually tell what your religion is just by looking.


----------



## simon.r (30 Jun 2014)

Oaklegs said:


> ...do not wear red shorts as one can usually tell what your religion is just by looking.



I can't bring myself to do it, but someone needs to post *that* photo


----------



## PaddyMcc (30 Jun 2014)

simon.r said:


> I can't bring myself to do it, but someone needs to post *that* photo



What, this one?


----------



## Oaklegs (30 Jun 2014)

I knew about 'that' photo but I left it to others to do my dirty work. It sure does separate the men from the boys.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2014)

Having endlessly teased a mate about the bald patch that the back of his shorts developed, I was mortified to discover that my shorts had developed a worse bald patch at the front! 

Make sure that worn-out shorts are relegated to 'under unpadded winter tights' duties.


----------



## Steppylud (2 Jul 2014)

I don't own a jersey but wear Lycra shorts and at the moment go out in my gym tops.

I will be getting my free jersey for the London bikeathon shortly for raising money for leukaemia and lymphoma research. I am pretty sure I will will look dreadful as tipping the scales at 19st I do have somewhat of a belly. I don't care though and can deal with the comments, as when I look at it I will remember my dad and it will never compare to the pain that he and others went and are going through these horrible diseases.

Perspective, people only make comments to make themselves feel better about their own pathetic lives.


----------



## Biscuitfrisky (5 Jul 2014)

I love wearing the jerseys but not the tight pants without some combat shorts over the top, keeps my phone close by and I'd cards for bike parking on the commute into work


----------



## ManxJason (12 Aug 2014)

Thanks for all your posts guys. I went ahead and wore the lycra - skin tight but I wore it anyway, and you know what, I even sat in a cafe with it on. Got a snigger from a guy across the road, but you know what, who cares! Besides, no one recognises you as you fly past with helmet and shades on!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Aug 2014)

@ManxJason 

Take a look at these really good pic's in Newbies Progress - a great day out by all accounts and as you can see not all the Lycra clad world are skinny-minnies!

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-newbie-progress.110413/post-3225224


----------



## thunderlips76 (15 Aug 2014)

I'm not skinny at all, and i've just started cycling with a group of mates that are all "units". Riding with big lads creates better slip in a pelaton. In all seriousness I started my love affair with Lycra from been a youth doing athletics, it's functional more than anything. I do enjoy looking the part, i think having the gear maybe gives you a little more respect from motorists because they think your experienced, which in my case is a absolute lie.


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Aug 2014)

thunderlips76 said:


> I'm not skinny at all, and i've just started cycling with a group of mates that are all "units". Riding with big lads creates better slip in a pelaton. In all seriousness I started my love affair with Lycra from been a youth doing athletics, it's functional more than anything. I do enjoy looking the part, i think having the gear maybe gives you a little more respect from motorists because they think your experienced, which in my case is a absolute lie.



it's actually the opposite.

Lycra gear and a helmet gets you passed closer firstly because you look more experienced and secondly because some drivers will target people who they perceive to be using their roads for leisure (even though they are probably driving to a cafe or pub or something)


----------



## PaddyMcc (22 Aug 2014)

Well, I laughed


----------



## Big_Dave (22 Aug 2014)

I'm 18st I wear lycra and don't care what I look like, I wear cycle clothing to get me "in the zone", it makes you feel more like a "proper cyclist" even if I don't look like one lol

@PaddyMcc that could be me lol ^^^


----------

